

Software Engineers Are Making Money Like Professional Athletes - w1ntermute
http://www.businessinsider.com/software-engineers-are-making-money-like-professional-athletes-2013-10

======
znmeb
Yes, and because of the rampant age and sex and racial discrimination in
technology, they're history by the time they're 35 just like an athlete.

------
bonemachine
And business journalists are writing like sports columnists.

